# A/C Off Engine to Hot



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

there is a thread on this. pretty sure there is a tsb on the issue


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ratherbeskiingco said:


> Got into my car yesterday and turned on the A/C, the air started blowing hot air and a message screen read "A/C off Engine to Hot". I just started the car and only went two miles. The temperature gauge is says cold because I have not driven any where. I double check coolant and other fuilds just in case, all at the correct about as it should since it is a 2012.



ratherbeskiingco,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit. if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

mine did just did this also.. today on the way to work... plus now the check engine light is on... i'm taking the car into jack schmitt chevy in offallon on monday.. will keep you updated...


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have never cared for computer controlled thermostats. I like the water temp controlled versions they hardly ever fail. Perhaps GM should make it so as to when they fail they will fail wide open this way no overheating.


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

took the car into the dealer today... they told me the water pump was going out.... kinda crazy since theres only 37000 on it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

crzyfirefighter said:


> took the car into the dealer today... they told me the water pump was going out.... kinda crazy since theres only 37000 on it



crzyfirefighter,
Thank you for the update with your vehicle. I would like you to continue to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

they replaced it and did the recalls with no charge.. was very nice.. so far they have been good to deal with... thanks stacy i will


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

crzyfirefighter said:


> they replaced it and did the recalls with no charge.. was very nice.. so far they have been good to deal with... thanks stacy i will



crzyfirefighter,
I am happy to hear that you are satisfied with your dealer and the service they performed on your vehicle. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## forsyther (Mar 14, 2012)

You have to try your best to combat overheating and for it you can seek advice from mechanics, physicists and engineers. I am a kind of a person who never thought about the computer controlled thermostats. I have seen that water temperature controlled versions are appreciated by the people.


----------



## bjottley (Mar 7, 2011)

crzyfirefighter said:


> took the car into the dealer today... they told me the water pump was going out.... kinda crazy since theres only 37000 on it


I had the same problem, took it to the dealer and they replaced both the thermostat and water pump. I have 31000 miles 
20111 LTZ 1.4


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

I took mine in today because the AC started blowing hot air after washing it. It happened last week also after washing it,. The display on the radio says -40F. Hope its nothing major, i only have 500 miles on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have your dealership soak the car like you do when you wash it. Then test the A/C. Most likely it's an improperly shielded electrical connection that is shorting when the car is wet.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll mention that to them. They think it might be a sensor thats getting wet.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

They changed the sensor but it didn't correct the problem. They are ordering a cluster assembly which which wont arrive until Friday. Bummer!


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

Picked up the car today after it being in the shop for two days. They replaced the ambient sensor and the instrument cluster harness. The service manager said " I guarantee you won't have anymore issues wit the AC. I hope so.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it fails again see if he'll buy you a beer.


----------



## Gunrunr (May 9, 2011)

My car started doing the same thing on the way to work. The computer was telling me it was going to shut off the AC due to high engine temperatures. Also my temp gauge started to spike up and down like as if the thermostat was acting up. I took it to the dealer and they told me they had to replace the water pump. Odd seeing how my car only had 36450 miles on it.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow! It looks like we should watch our water pumps at about 35,000 miles. I hope it was just a small bad batch that they had.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Wow! It looks like we should watch our water pumps at about 35,000 miles. I hope it was just a small bad batch that they had.


I hope so too, or GM will have at least 2 water pumps to replace or free on each Cruze.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeMXC (Sep 25, 2014)

I had this issue and fixed it. Here is a video I made. Hopefully it's this easy for everyone to fix. 
Chevy Cruze AC Off Due to High Engine Temp - YouTube


----------

